# R.A.W.R. (18+) Discord Server (Replies/Bumps = Server News Updates!)



## SashaBengal (Mar 17, 2020)

*March 17, 2020 - GRAND OPENING!!*

*Join R.A.W.R. - Relaxing, Arting, Writing, and Resting! We are an 18+ furry community dedicated to the arts and activities enjoyed by furs all around the world! We pride ourselves on being an inclusive family-type community - love and acceptance are our reason for being!

Send me a Private Message for an invite! (You MUST be 18 or older to join! Age is subject to Age Verification.)*


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 18, 2020)

*shameless bump*


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 30, 2020)

We have quite a few* streamers* in our server going live lately, what with the quarantine stuff going on! Everything from cross stitching to writing, painting 40K armies, music, Borderlands, and of course, furry art!

We also have a *FREE ART RAFFLE* going on right now, with the draw to be done on *April 1st*!

If all that's not enough, we also have a new *#mindfulness* channel, with near-daily postings of various mindfulness activities - guided meditations, ASMR, breathing timers to help you relax, Hidden Item pictures and more!

_Take a break from the stress of the real world and hang out with your fellow adult furries - remember, 18+ only please!_

Shoot me a private message for more information and/or an invite!


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 30, 2020)

JOIN NOW FOR ALL THE ARTS!!

8 MINUTES LEFT IN A LIGHTNING RAFFLE

23 HOURS LEFT IN A SURPRISE RAFFLE

2 DAYS LEFT IN PLANNED RAFFLE

PM me for invite code!


----------



## SashaBengal (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh dear we have been pranked! Who would have done such shenanigans? 







In _other_ news, the raffles are all over with, we had an _amazing _last minute streaming event for a server-wide WWZ game. Around 7-10 members played in 2 teams and had the game streaming in 4 different Twitch accounts! Those who didn't play had the opportunity to watch some exciting game play, and laugh as even the toughest players got freaked out by jump scare zombies!

*PM me for an invite link to see some clips from the streams and have the opportunity to participate in other upcoming games and activities!*


----------



## SashaBengal (Apr 9, 2020)

Happening right now: Our very first Reading with R.A.W.R. event! Join us every week for a new installment of a read-aloud event, in which we read from one of our one member's works!

Very soon, we will have an official monthly calendar filled with reading, music, gaming, and streaming events. Stay tuned!

*PM me for an invite link to read the portion from tonight in the Creator Spotlight channel and have the opportunity to tune in next week for more chapters!*


----------



## Baalf (Apr 9, 2020)

Huh. Did you say read out loud? Like, if I were to give you a chapter from my book, you would read it to others?


----------



## SashaBengal (Apr 10, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Huh. Did you say read out loud? Like, if I were to give you a chapter from my book, you would read it to others?


mostly we are reading member work, yes! we might supplement with public domain stuff occasionally, but the idea is to support our members!


----------



## Mudman2001 (Apr 17, 2020)

We just finished our first members written work that we read aloud in the server, and were looking for more to keep supporting our members!


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 16, 2022)

So I forgot FAF existed XD

R.A.W.R. is coming up on its 2nd anniversary!


----------



## Punji (Jan 16, 2022)

Cute art!


----------



## KippLink (Jan 16, 2022)

Does it require photo ID for verification?


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 16, 2022)

KippLink said:


> Does it require photo ID for verification?


Only if there is a reason for us to doubt your truthfulness! Upon joining, you're basically stating you are 18+ so it's mainly honor system (similar to when you joined Discord in the first place, ticking the boxes to say you are 13+).

If we think you're lying or find evidence otherwise (for instance, behavior or statements that seems like things a kid would post, or a connected account or other known account that shows a younger age), staff will pull you into a special area to verify your age using a government-issued ID. We handle it as delicately as possible, with enough areas blacked out to keep your privacy intact. The way we handle it is actually a lot nicer than what Discord would require if your account got reported for age verification.


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 17, 2022)

*Happy Irish Heritage Day & Happy 2 Year Anniversary to RAWR! *We have some fantastic new art some of our artists created, as well as a new sister-server!! Here's some info on it!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Join Greymalkin's Grove!*
We are an 18+ furry community dedicated to the magical, metaphysical, natural, and occult things enjoyed by furs all around the world! We pride ourselves on being an inclusive family-type community - love, harmony, and acceptance are our reason for being!

What we offer:
- a safe space for people aged 18 and up to discuss the magical, metaphysical, natural, and occult things of the world
- a dedication to fact-checking and resource collection for respectful, authentic, and culturally appreciative practices
- a robust role selection and channels allowing for the exploration of one’s craft
- 2 dedicated divination categories for learning and practicing divination techniques with real people!
- inclusivity for all including members of closed practices, the LGBTQ+ community, the plural community (PluralKit is available!) and the furry community! The only groups not allowed are those that are intolerant and hateful.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Both servers are celebrating *Irish Heritage Day* with the annual "*greening of the server!*" Come join the *shenanigans*!

*Send me a Private Message for an invite to either server! (You MUST be 18 or older to join! Age is subject to Age Verification.)*


----------



## Peaches The Wolf (Mar 18, 2022)

I'd love to join!


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Mar 19, 2022)

I might be interested in joining Rawr. I made a discord for joining furry groups  but I have no idea where to look so it's been sitting around collecting dust.  ^_^"


----------



## pawszdraws (Mar 21, 2022)

Looks fun :3


----------



## SashaBengal (Mar 22, 2022)

@Cloudpuff The Pomeranian, @Hound-of-chulainn & @pawszdraws if y'all are interested in joining, shoot me a pm! I'll send the invite link there!


----------

